# Ipod Help



## clueless13 (Jul 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,
I have an Ipod Mini 4G. Recently I bought the new Foo Fighters Album, _In Your Honor_ and I opened it, inserted it into the PC for the first time, imported the music, and the music sounds choppy, as if it's copy protected. I'm not planning on copying the music, but I want to hear the actual song, not just the sucky version.

Thanks all
Ramsey


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

welcome to the forums
i didnt think a copywrited cd would stop you from putting it on itunes...hmmm very possible...its a copy at that point...
did you have anything else running also? multitasking?

make sure your itunes are updated

before you try it again
turn off your virus programs, [ you can check the music disk first if you like with the antivirus program ] and antispys.
post back


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

It is unclear here if the problem is the Ipod Mini or the computer you used to convert the music on. Can you clairfy?

You mentioned PC in your post as well?

Do you have a MAC or PC?
Does the album sound choppy on just the Ipod Mini or also with ITunes on the computer?
Are you using onboard USB 1.0, 2.0 or a USB adapter PCI or PCMCIA?
Are you using the sound check option in ITunes?
What version Ipod Mini do you have? Generation 1 or 2? Does the writing on the click wheel match the case color or is it black? Generation 2 units have the click wheel writing match the case color.

Reason I ask about the Ipod Mini is there were a lot of problems with some of the early Generation 2 Ipod Mini's. Just had to send my wife's back for replacement, new unit arrived yesterday and seems to function much better.

Problems were battery life, battery would die with unit off in just a few days, unit locking up, display doing a split screen, static discharge problem, etc.

Also just in case you did not know Ipod Mini software is up to Version 1.4 as of late June. ITunes also recently had an update as well.

Oh, and in my lifetime, every time I have had a choppy audio problem related to computers, it was an optical drive going bad. I have had 3 different optical drives die on me!!?? Started out as choppy audio and then leaving me out in the cold! At least they finally die, but not after torturing me for a while!

JamesO


----------



## removed20608c (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi, I'm having a problem with my new iPod Mini 4G 4GB. I charged it for a full 24 hours before use, and for a couple of hours it was working perfectly. Then, the screen gave me the battery empty message and shut itself down. However, the even weirder thing is that once I booted up my iPod again immediatelyt afterthat, the iPod continued to play for over an hour. This problem presists, usually happening after charging. Any help, anyone?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

*Ipod Mini battery issues*

There are document Ipod Mini battery issues that are well documented. Look on the Apple web site, some info, but look some of the Apple forums.

Ipod mini with a good battery should be able to run a loop song for 16 hours, per the Apple web site.

JamesO


----------



## jazzi_b (Aug 28, 2005)

*tracks on my ipod are there but not playing!*

hi 
i have an ipod 10gb 1st generation, and i deleted the tracks through explorer as it wasn't appearing in the normal program. The tracks were removed however when i turned my ipod back on the tracks were still there yet not playing! how do i get back to a clean ipod!


----------



## LeGeNDaRy (Aug 29, 2005)

I already posted a thread about this, bu t no one seemed to reply so I'll post it here hoping someone would :

Hello all,
I just bought the 20GB iPod - Special Edition U2.

I put the CD in my pc to install iTunes, but it turned out I already had a newer version of iTunes.
I unistalled that iTunes.. installed the one in the CD so that I can registrer my iPod. After that it still didn't work.. when I connected my iPod to my pc the only thing that happened was iTunes kinda 'froze'.. I couldn't click anthing however the music kept on going. When I disconnected my iPod it was working.

Just today I updated and got the newest version of iTunes.. and still can't transfer songs into my iPod.

Any kind of help is higly appreciated,
And thank you.


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

Have you also installed the iPod software on your pc?


----------



## LeGeNDaRy (Aug 29, 2005)

What software.. There is only iTunes on the CD.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Jazzi_b,

Try a system restore on the IPOD, it will reset the IPOD to factory defaults and dump any programming. Make sure you have your music backed up before doing anything else. Look on the Apple site and you should find the system restore software in the support section somewhere.

JamesO


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

LaGeNDaRy,

Sounds like the typical problems I have had with a PC and new IPOD. I have had to un-install and re-install a number of times to get the PC to actually recognize the IPOD. Cannot remember the exact steps, but had a lot of problems actually getting the PC and IPOD talking. Once they started talking, not much of an issue. 

You may try turning any firewalls off for a short duration while trying to install the IPOD software to see what happens?? Not sure this is the issue, just a thought as some of the Anti-Virus and firewall programs delay the connections and they sometimes time out.

JamesO


----------



## LeGeNDaRy (Aug 29, 2005)

JamesO said:


> LaGeNDaRy,
> 
> Sounds like the typical problems I have had with a PC and new IPOD. I have had to un-install and re-install a number of times to get the PC to actually recognize the IPOD. Cannot remember the exact steps, but had a lot of problems actually getting the PC and IPOD talking. Once they started talking, not much of an issue.
> 
> ...



So I should un-install my iTunes I have now (the latest one) and install the on in the CD untill it works?
I'll have to try that and keep you informed, appreciate it.


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

follow what is described here...
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93716
and see if helps...


----------



## LeGeNDaRy (Aug 29, 2005)

Man I got lots of question, can anyone add me on MSN?

[email protected]

I'd appreciate it, I can't keep on posting everytime I have a small problem here.
thx


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

Done!!


----------



## LeGeNDaRy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks a lot, I just ntoiced you added me, I'll try to catch you online.
I really got pissed when I found out I couldn't fix this thing.. I was so happy of my new iPod


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

consider that I'm italian, so if you don't find me maybe it's due to the difference in the time zone!


----------



## LeGeNDaRy (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm from Asia, so we probably have an hour or two of difference. 
But anyways, I re-installed the iTunes from the CD and enetered all the info and updated my iPod and it works now!! =D
I'm damn happy, and appreciate all the help and support. Thanks a bunch!

Peace


----------



## moviegirl (Sep 9, 2005)

*Need Ipod Mini Help!!!*

I have an Ipod mini I bought last June. I'm having some major problems with it at the moment and am very frustrated. I cannot seem to get music on to my Ipod anymore. I connect it to Itunes. It updates about 40 songs on average. And then it stops saying that its done. But on my Ipod either there are no songs, or only a few songs. I have tried restoring the Ipod several times now and have completely run out of ideas. I need help!

Thanks


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Moviegirl, 

We may need to break this thread out as a seperate one.

Anyway, what version I-Tunes do you have? 
Have you upgraded I-Tunes?
What changed on your computer when the problem first showed up with the IPOD?
How much RAM do you have in your computer?
Have you recently added a firewall program, anti-virus program or added any new USB devices? 
How many USB ports does your PC have?
Onboard USB or PCI card?
Are the USB ports 1.0, 1.1 or 2.0?
Are you using a USB hub?

JamesO


----------



## moviegirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I originally was using my PC which is a bit old. And recently I've been trying on my laptop. My laptop is only a few months old. It has the latest version of Itunes.


----------



## DeFcOn (Aug 20, 2005)

go into import options and mark up your import quality to the highest level....i used to have the same problem


----------



## moviegirl (Sep 9, 2005)

It already is at the highest level.

I just connected my Ipod to my laptop and got a new error message in my windows bar (the right hand bottom corner near the clock). It said 
"iTunes .exe - Corrupt File
file or directory \iPod_Control\iTunes\Temp File is corrupt and unreadable. Please run the Chkdisk utility."
What does that mean and how do I do what it's asking me to do?

My computer now won't let me disconnect the ipod from the computer. I go to the safely remove hardware and it says that the device can't be stopped right now. But its not even doing anything. My itunes froze and I had to close it. I reopened it and its not showing that my ipod is connected when it is. I have no idea what to do. 

Thanks


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

Try to move to the control panel, then to install applicationm click on iTunes and then select to repair the iTunes installation... I encountered errors yesterday, probably after the iTunes update...


----------



## moviegirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi,

I'm in my control panel and I don't see any buttons for "install application", could you walk me through it.


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

My system is in italian, but on the left part of the windows you can find something like 'change to traditional visualization', then you will be able to find the install application utility...


----------

